
Does Trump's Withdrawal from TPP Signal a New Approach to Trade Agreements? - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/does-trumps-withdrawal-tpp-signal-new-approach-trade-agreements
======
SlipperySlope
Obviously it does.

Bernie Sanders and big labor applaud.

